# Swimming Instruction!



## keith5648 (May 29, 2008)

Currently running a successful swimming school in the UK with provision for special needs. Heavily involved in disability swimming. What is the demand for an experienced instructor and what provision is there for swimming lessons for all abilities in Cyprus. Thinking of relocating!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI onthe edge of paphos there is a sports training camp. googele it .
expats all want clubs for kids swimming . 
Good luck


----------



## keith5648 (May 29, 2008)

*Swimming Cyprus*

Dear yummy?
Do you mean the newish municipal 50 meter pool and football area out by the Paphos Waterpark? Do you have a contact or title for the department / person who manages it, bookings etc!! Is there an indoor facility in the area. I believe the Cypriots are a bit nesh with regard to swimming in the winter! Does the same department run that facility as well? Thanks for replying so quickly.

Keith5648


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

keith5648 said:


> Currently running a successful swimming school in the UK with provision for special needs. Heavily involved in disability swimming. What is the demand for an experienced instructor and what provision is there for swimming lessons for all abilities in Cyprus. Thinking of relocating!


Hi Keith,

I think you'll find Cyprus the ideal place to relocate, especially with what you do.

On the last count it was calculated that there was 1 municipal swimming pool for every 15 inhabitants on the island. These figures would obviously create great opportunity in finding employment although the size of the groups could be a little on the small side.

Apparently Cyprus is also one of the biggest importers of chlorine in world..
Not surprising really with all them swimming pools.

Ricardo


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Its most likely run and booked throught the municipality, the link to them is here. Benefits of buying a house abroad

Indoor services are usually hotels, but training services may be bookable throughout the year at civil amenities. Email them or phone them direct for each service.

Cyprus has become popular as a winter training resort for all sorts of sports football athletics etc.


----------



## keith5648 (May 29, 2008)

*Many thanks*



ricardo blue said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> I think you'll find Cyprus the ideal place to relocate, especially with what you do.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your response, any contact information you may be able to provide in the future would be of great help, keep in touch.
Keith5648


----------

